# chest freezer



## costello (Dec 17, 2010)

i am having issues on a customers old ice cream chest freezer. Started by having to replace compressor then valve was not working so we replaced valve. I don't have number on compressor handy but it is 1/4 horse or mabybe a 1/3 low temp tin can. Valve size that was put in first time was 1/2ton with 414b ref. That did not work compressor would keep overheating by valve shutting down. Then other coworker put r-134a in system. Still did same thing. i changed valve to 1/4 ton as that was required for system as i thought. Still having same issue either have to open valve up all the way but then will not drop temp or close and it will drop but will starve compressor and overheat. I am beginning to think r-134a is issue. but i am out of ideas. When i left is tuesday pressures were as follows liquid 107 psi w/ 5 degrees sc, suction 8.4psi with 14 degrees sh. Box was at 25 degrees and coming down out side air was around 70. Next day box 50 degrees and i bet compressor over heated. Any suggestions would be help


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Brand and model number of compressor would help.


----------



## costello (Dec 17, 2010)

sorry did not have info at time here is compressor model number AEA2415ABB Tecumseh and expansion valve currently in place is sporlan fj1/4zp 
hope that helps on some ideas:thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

costello said:


> sorry did not have info at time here is compressor model number AEA2415ABB Tecumseh and expansion valve currently in place is sporlan fj1/4zp
> hope that helps on some ideas:thumbsup:


Are you sure thats not a AEA2415AAB? Which is a 1525 BTUH unit, R134A.


----------



## costello (Dec 17, 2010)

pretty sure it is what i said it is r-12 compressor says right on it


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

costello said:


> pretty sure it is what i said it is r-12 compressor says right on it


New ones are designated as R134A. but can work with either.


----------



## costello (Dec 17, 2010)

Any ideas on what the going on seems no matter what we do the compressor overheats due to expansion valve shutting down most likely will be back out there first next week.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Since your subcool is low. Are you sure you have enough gas in it. is there a sight glass on the system.


----------



## costello (Dec 17, 2010)

sightglass looked full, when i got there the other day the head pressure was climbing up too 300 with 42 degrees sc, it is a small condenser on roof and runs under floor and also has a heat exchanger at box so i figured 5 degreee would be good on roof. Also ice forms on blub and all piping at box, this might be affecting the operation. I did find that on tech left the blub loose and box did go down to 5 degree's for a week. i reattached and did not make a day.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Probably not fully charged yet. When it gets down to 25 again, recheck charge.

Whats it amp draw.


----------



## costello (Dec 17, 2010)

don't know that of hand when i go back i will check out and let you know, this box is a pain let me tell ya. will let you know when i get there next thanks for input so far look for update post when i get back there, i will recheck charge after box runs for a bit and gets box down in temp.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

costello said:


> sightglass looked full, when i got there the other day the head pressure was climbing up too 300 with 42 degrees sc, it is a small condenser on roof and runs under floor and also has a heat exchanger at box so i figured 5 degreee would be good on roof. Also ice forms on blub and all piping at box, this might be affecting the operation. I did find that on tech left the blub loose and box did go down to 5 degree's for a week. i reattached and did not make a day.


oh man 300 head on 134a or 414b way to hi....... something very fishy.......


----------



## costello (Dec 17, 2010)

well yesterday we pulled all gas out and changed dryers and pulled 24 hr vacuum on system we recharged with 414b and at this time it seems to be working correctly at least this evening or at least we have it down to 15 degrees we are going to see if it holds and lower from there.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

maybe non condensibles in system:blink:


----------

